# Broker Black List



## readmetwice (Jul 24, 2011)

Searching for an apartment in Dubai can lead to very drastically varied experiences depending on the broker you choose. 

Brands and companies with international cache have little incentive and power to provide great service thus they don't. Most big names are franchised offices run here locally. 

It has also come to my attention that since the recession begun brokers have figured out it is to their best interest to get someone into an apartment then create incentives to move upon the 1 year contract expiry so that they can charge a commission all over again. In a market where landlords pay for commissions this would not happen, but in Dubai since renters pay the commission, they are incentivized to promise everything at the sale point but not to deliver on those promises. 

******


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

foodfan said:


> Searching for an apartment in Dubai can lead to very drastically varied experiences depending on the broker you choose.
> 
> Brands and companies with international cache have little incentive and power to provide great service thus they don't. Most big names are franchised offices run here locally.
> 
> ...


Nothing new, discussed a houndred times before...


----------



## readmetwice (Jul 24, 2011)

The point was to provide a list of those to avoid, they cut it so makes it useless

Hope no one runs into those creatons I have dealt with. 





Kawasutra said:


> Nothing new, discussed a houndred times before...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

foodfan said:


> The point was to provide a list of those to avoid


The interwebs just doesn't have the bandwidth.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Assume they're all dirty lying scum unless you have a good recommendation from someone you trust.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes we are all terrible people..................


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Bigjimbo seems like a good egg, I haven't rented anything from him but I appreciate that he didn't try to f*** me, although I'm sure that if he did, he would have done it gently


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Bigjimbo seems like a good egg, I haven't rented anything from him but I appreciate that he didn't try to f*** me, although I'm sure that if he did, he would have done it gently


HA HA! I would have been nice Gavtek, made you breakfast and everything!


----------



## readmetwice (Jul 24, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> The interwebs just doesn't have the bandwidth.


Well said Mr. Rossi.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> HA HA! I would have been nice Gavtek, made you breakfast and everything!


LOL but would you have called him when you said you would ?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> LOL but would you have called him when you said you would ?


Perhaps not, but I would have remembered eventually and done the call of shame. Just look at my experience of trying to organise a coffee meeting during Eid! I set it up, then forgot all about it!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I have first hand experience, Bigjimbo is gentle. hahaha


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for the endorsement Mav!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

This thread has reached rock bottom in record time. Good work lads.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

zin said:


> This thread has reached rock bottom in record time. Good work lads.


Fnaar Fnaar Zin said "bottom"


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Perhaps not, but I would have remembered eventually and done the call of shame. Just look at my experience of trying to organise a coffee meeting during Eid! I set it up, then forgot all about it!


Hahaha yes I remember that!! But at least you did remember eventually....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

zin said:


> This thread has reached rock bottom in record time. Good work lads.


I think that was my thought and I am not a boy....


----------

